# Controlling algae in stock tank



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We finally have got our stock tank going. It turned out being a two year project; tapped into the drain line that drains our alfalfa field two years ago, last year we set the tire tank, and this year we finally got the submersible pump and solar panels in. We have a two one hundred watt solar panels, and two one hundred amp hour battery backup. The intent is to have it pump 24/7 to keep the tank from freezing up in the winter. As this is the first time dealing with solar it has been a learning process. It is looking like we are going to have to add some solar panel; at this point we can't produce enough power to keep the pump running and recharge the batteries, so may add two more panels, and we have been thinking of adding in a 400 watt wind turbine.

So now that we have the tank in place we have algae growing in the tank and I would like to be able to control it. I hate to add in chemical because with the tank constantly changing water it would just get washed out. Does anyone have any ideas. If I put a couple of gold fish in the tank, do you think they would survive the winter.


















Battery bank is in the box behind the solar panels, I used an 1 3/4 solid core door with 2" of foam insulation. I sized it so that I could get three batteries in the box. I think that should keep them from freezing.










We ended up having to change the discharge of the water above the tank, as when the pump shuts off with the water










We tied into the drain line on November 17 two years ago. Needless to say it was not real warm to be in that water. We started trying to keep the water out of our boots, but ended up in water up our waist. I was never so glad to get out of that water. We had a pump but it did not work all that well. I am glad to see it in, and the cows seem to like the clean water.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I think goldfish would live if your able to keep it from freezing in the winter. I used to catch bullheads and put them in water tanks to keep the algae down. Worked well but never left them in a tank that was used in the winter.

I finally broke down this summer and put copper sulfate in tanks that had an algae problem. Cleaned them up very well. Retreated most of the tanks in 30 days. Don't think I'll have to do it again as it seems the algae isn't a problem once it cools off. Copper sulfate is used to treat copper *deficiency* in cattle so might actually be adding a little copper to the cows diet.

I hope your able to get your system to pump and charge the batteries. I think the wind turbine might be better than more panels as the days get so short in the winter you wouldn't get much sunlight. I run one of our solar pumps all winter for the wildlife and it can be a pain.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I use chlorine shock tablets like you put in above ground pools. They are slow release and work very well.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A shot of copper sulfate helps.

Ralph


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I use barley straw in my tanks; works well in a burlap sack.

Mark

Copper sulfate won't work for me...dang sheep can't handle copper.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My grandfather used to keep goldfish in his cast iron water trough all winter it was spring fed it should work.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Goldfish are like 39 cents a piece... cheap enough to find out... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

IHCman said:


> I think goldfish would live if your able to keep it from freezing in the winter. I used to catch bullheads and put them in water tanks to keep the algae down. Worked well but never left them in a tank that was used in the winter.
> 
> I finally broke down this summer and put copper sulfate in tanks that had an algae problem. Cleaned them up very well. Retreated most of the tanks in 30 days. Don't think I'll have to do it again as it seems the algae isn't a problem once it cools off. Copper sulfate is used to treat copper *deficiency* in cattle so might actually be adding a little copper to the cows diet.
> 
> I hope your able to get your system to pump and charge the batteries. I think the wind turbine might be better than more panels as the days get so short in the winter you wouldn't get much sunlight. I run one of our solar pumps all winter for the wildlife and it can be a pain.


I think we may need both. two more 100 watt panels, and the wind turbine. We may need to add another battery to our battery bank.

We could have run power out to the tank, but I think by going this route we will be money ahead. So far for just the solar system we have invested about $850, not including the pump and pipe. I think the electrician gave us a quote to run power out there for $1500. When we are all done, we will probably have about the same invest as running AC power out there, but if we consider the cost for electric to run a pump we will be money ahead.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I know of a few horse people that drop a handful of pennies in their water tanks.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I went to Walmart today and picked up some common gold fish. 28 cents each, so I bought 12; if they die I am only out $3.53.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We used minnows and chubs, and when you want bait, there ya go!


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Cowboy Ram we are using quite a few of the same tires here as waterers and are actually going away from the open tops due to algae as well. Instead we leave the sidewall in place and use small tractor or tandem truck tires to make the centre hole small enough that a piece of styrofoam nailed to a circle of plywood is the lid. You could put as many drink holes as you think is required and nail some belting or mud flap to cover them if not required in the winter. Then you could use a float switch to turn on the pump when the level drops.

I can't imagine how much battery/panel power it would take to keep that pump going 24 hr a day in the winter?









This is our lid idea. Previously we built it out of wood but after ten years we all know how that turned out....









This one has four holes on a pressure line fed from the yard a mile away. None of our tires are on battery systems but we do have two portable plastic troughs that are used in the summer with floating pumps and switches to turn them on and off and they work great. Just a different idea.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

mlappin said:


> I know of a few horse people that drop a handful of pennies in their water tanks.


They're usually tighter than that.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

New pennies have little copper in them. They use zinc in them mostly. I find it interesting goldfish take care of algae in water tanks. We have a small pond with Kois in it and they do no nothing to help with algae. We use a UV in line filter but that would only work with a recycling pump.

Could you use a wind driven paddle in the tank to help prevent freezing and would it also help control the algae? Here in fish carp are used.


----------

